# Questions: Driving car, taking ferry--Crossing rules



## Cathyb (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Tuggers:  We're driving from Portland to the Washington ferry into Victoria, B.C. and 5 days later we are taking the ferry from Victoria to Vancouver.  Questions

1.  Do we need to unload our luggage from the car when we are crossing on the ferry?  

2.  Do we stay IN the car when crossing?

3.  Can we bring fruit or cheese sticks into Canada via ferry?  How about cans of tuna? 

4.  Any other caveats on using the ferry?

We have reservations for the 2pm crossing to Victoria in early August.  This will be the middle of our 20 day driving trip from San Diego area.  Thank you for any advice on what food we need to 'eat' before getting to the first ferry.

Thank you for ANY tips!


----------



## BevL (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hi Tuggers:  We're driving from Portland to the Washington ferry into Victoria, B.C. and 5 days later we are taking the ferry from Victoria to Vancouver.  Questions
> 
> 1.  Do we need to unload our luggage from the car when we are crossing on the ferry?
> 
> ...



I've never done the ferry from Washington State to Victoria, but imagine it would be the same except for clearing customs and immigration. 

You don't unload your car.  For B.C. Ferries you're strongly encouraged to come up to the passenger decks for safety reasons.

Here's a link re what food you can bring into Canada that was posted on another thread.

http://www.gonorthwest.com/Visitor/planning/border/food_canada.htm

The ferry is a nice relaxing way to travel.  

Bev


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 11, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hi Tuggers:  We're driving from Portland to the Washington ferry into Victoria, B.C. and 5 days later we are taking the ferry from Victoria to Vancouver.  Questions
> 
> 1.  Do we need to unload our luggage from the car when we are crossing on the ferry?
> 
> ...



You didn't mention which ferry you are talking about though the answers are basically the same. There is the ferry from Port Angeles, WA to downtown Victoria and the ferry from Anacortes, WA to Sidney BC ( a few minutes drive from Victoria ).

I have taken both several times. My favorite by far is the one from Anacortes because of the beautiful scenery sailing through the San Juan Islands. However, the Port Angeles ferry will be much faster and more convenient for you driving up from the south.

Regardless of which ferry you take the answers are the same.

1. You just leave your luggage in the car.
2. You get out of the car and go up on deck, sit down somewhere, or whatever.
3. I do NOT know what food items you can take into Canada. I have never done that. In any event the rules will be the same no matter how you arrive, whether by auto, ferry, airplane, bicycle, walk, or whatever.
4. There is no caveat to worry about with the ferry. Just arrive in plenty of time.

I have also done the BC ferries trip many times from both Victoria and Nanaimo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 11, 2009)

Information on foods you are allowed to bring into Canada is available on the Canadian customs web site.  

IIRC, you will probably not be able to bring into Canada any fruit that is in the apple family, and I believe they prohibit citrus as well.  There are similar restrictions coming from Canada to the US.

Meat and dairy purchased from a grocery store usually has not been a problem for me.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 11, 2009)

We just did it last year.  All you need to do is make sure you don't take in forbidden food and banned items such as fire arms.

Otherwise, customs is pretty easy, just like when arriving by plane.


----------

